# Help! 98 740i lights don't work



## mtracy (Oct 18, 2006)

Just bought a 98 740i. Car is great but lights are driving me crazy. DR headlights come on when car is started, left one goes out immediately when car is put in gear; interior control for headlights don't work at all; reverse lights don't work at all (new bulbs); brake lights are tempermental and interior brake light doesn't work at all; interior turn signals don't show on dashboard. Any ideas?


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

wow, sounds like a basket case. have you made any progress on this yet? If not I'd suggest first checking the charging system to make sure it is OK. If all is well there you could have a failing lamp control module or possibly a bad ground. Do you have halogen or xenon headlights? If xenon are they aftermarket? 

DT


----------

